# Vitamins



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

So, I've looked at a huge list of vitamins that do different things and of that list I wrote down things I think could be useful for me and just want some general information on taking vitamins before I actually go out and buy this list. 

I will research each and every one of the things on my list to make sure they are safe and to make sure that I could actually make use of them, but, I will probably still get a few of them and just wanted to make sure what kind of things could happen if I take too many of different things. 

Well, for starters, is it safe to take like 3-4 different vitamin stuff a day? 

I'm not saying that if I get too much of x, I just mean if I load up on too many different vitamins that do different things. Any kind of consequences? I would imagine that maybe kidneys or stomach may suffer some, although that is entirely just a guess and the reason I'm here, to clarify those guesses lol.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

You don't need to get vitamin supplements unless you've done blood test and the doctor said you have to supplement. 

Vitamin A for example can be very toxic if you take more than you need, even if it's only one time. (nausea, double vision, headaches, skin lesions are first symptoms). You can eat more fruit and vegetables (especially orange-reds) instead of taking supplements. 
Vitamin E is one of the least toxic but it can cause hemorrhage if you take too much. Olive oil is very rich in vit E.
Vitamin C can cause diarrhea and other stuff, but up to 2g per day is okay usually. Or just eat oranges. 
Vitamins B1 (thiamine), B2 (riboflavin) have no serious toxicity risks, but B3 can cause a bunch of very negative effects (gastrointestinal, cardiovascular, hepatic and renal damages) if you take above 1g/day.
Folate may cause some adverse effects above 15mg, like insomnia and intestinal problems.
B12 isn't toxic but there are no data supporting that supplements are beneficial if you don't have deficiency.
B6 is beneficial in many cases like PMS, carpal tunnel etc, but can cause neuropathies when taken without reason.

Why do you want to take supplements anyway?


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Red Panda said:


> You don't need to get vitamin supplements unless you've done blood test and the doctor said you have to supplement.
> 
> Vitamin A for example can be very toxic if you take more than you need, even if it's only one time. (nausea, double vision, headaches, skin lesions are first symptoms). You can eat more fruit and vegetables (especially orange-reds) instead of taking supplements.
> Vitamin E is one of the least toxic but it can cause hemorrhage if you take too much. Olive oil is very rich in vit E.
> ...


Actually, everything you just listed I was planning on getting through food anyways lol. 

Just a multivitamin, some fish oil, green tea extract and then other things like ginger root extract to help with joint problems (thinking it could help with my knees) and a few other things that I have to research better.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

L said:


> Actually, everything you just listed I was planning on getting through food anyways lol.
> 
> Just a multivitamin, some fish oil, green tea extract and then other things like ginger root extract to help with joint problems (thinking it could help with my knees) and a few other things that I have to research better.


Multivitamins usually have B-complex, C, D, E and maybe A. If you plan on watching your diet, then you won't need it. The others aren't vitamins :tongue:


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Red Panda said:


> Multivitamins usually have B-complex, C, D, E and maybe A. If you plan on watching your diet, then you won't need it. The others aren't vitamins :tongue:


No, but I do have some vitamins on that list. And thank you for telling me that about multivitamins, saves me the time of googling them later.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

L said:


> No, but I do have some vitamins on that list. And thank you for telling me that about multivitamins, saves me the time of googling them later.


If you do take that fish oil, check if it's combined omega-3 with omega-6. I wouldn't suggest supplementing on omega-6 as they are easily found in seed oils and usually our intake is far greater than optimum anyway, which isn't good for health (n-6:n-3 should be 2:1 while we take more than 15:1). Also if you supplement on fish oil your total cholesterol may rise, which isn't necessarily bad, but certainly something to be careful about, especially if you have already high cholesterol. 

And definitely check if your multivitamins will have minerals in, cause you certainly don't want to mess your mineral balance (which could mess your vitamin balance too).


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

Red Panda said:


> You don't need to get vitamin supplements unless you've done blood test and the doctor said you have to supplement.


This, although I take a multivitamin source just in case my levels ever get too low. I don't take the RDA (which is supposed to be like 3 pills). I just take one a day and I haven't noticed any major differences in my life.


----------



## RaidenPrime (Aug 4, 2012)

Taking a multivitamin a day is generally wise, especially if you know you haven't been eating relatively healthy. All of the vitamins your body doesn't need that you may have consumed in a day will come out in your pee, so no need to worry there.


----------



## niffer (Dec 28, 2011)

I've taken a shit ton of random supplements together and I've been fine after doing this for years. I just don't recommend exercising right after consuming pills.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Caffeine and arganine before working out, multivitamin after and melatonin to help me sleep. Everything else is provided for through food.


----------



## Narrative (Apr 9, 2013)

demigod said:


> Taking a multivitamin a day is generally wise, especially if you know you haven't been eating relatively healthy. All of the vitamins your body doesn't need that you may have consumed in a day will come out in your pee, so no need to worry there.


Red Panda touched on this, but A/D/E/K are fat soluble vitamins and stored in the body, leading to possible toxicity with excess consumption.

I would recommend keeping a food journal to figure out what you're currently lacking, then incorporate the specific vitamin-rich foods into your regular diet. For non-food supplementation, I would recommend low doses spread throughout the day as opposed to high dose one-a-day tablets. Less stomach irritation and better absorption, if also less convenient.


----------



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

I've been taking Centrum sometimes, I'm thinking of taking it every 2 days thought to not overdo it (with the bottle mentioning how for many vitamins it was more than the supposed daily dose scares me a bit lol). I'm also taking Cerebrum, a brain supplement to keep my mental capacity alive.


----------

